# Not a Joke



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

This is one of the best comeback lines of all time. It is a 
portion of National Public Radio (NPR) interview between 
a female broadcaster and US Marine Corps General Reinwald 
who was about to sponsor a Boy Scout Troop 
visiting his military installation. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: So, General Reinwald, what things are you
going to teach these young boys when they visit your base? 
GENERAL REINWALD: We're going to teach them 
climbing, canoeing, archery, and shooting.
FEMALE INTERVIEWER: Shooting! That's a bit 
irresponsible, isn't it? 
GENERAL REINWALD: I don't see why, they'll be properly 
supervised on the rifle range. 
FEMALE INTERVIEWER: Don't you admit that this is a terribly 
dangerous activity to be teaching children? 
GENERAL REINWALD: I don't see how. We will be teaching them 
proper rifle discipline before they even touch a firearm. 
FEMALE INTERVIEWER: But you're equipping them 
to become violent killers.
GENERAL REINWALD: Well, you're equipped to be a 
prostitute, but you're not one, are you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

I totaly agree with the General, Im glad he put that reporter in her place, next Id like to see him on the Rosie O'Donnel Show and wake her up to reality.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

Rosie's guard has a gun. The UN people who want to ban any gun everywhere are walking around in NYC with guards who have H/K MP5's which are illegal for us to own. Screw them!


----------

